# How long before you see benefits of exercise/running in particular?



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I have been running 20 to 40 minutes a day for about 10 days. Around what time, did you begin to experience benefits? I am interested in improved mood, a calmer mind more resistant to stresses, a more intelligent mind. Weight loss or big toned muscles -> not important (to me).


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Instantly. I'm def going to start running again. Thanx 4 bringing it up. 

But in my case, I lov it.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I felt better after the first time I ran.

but I don't think running itself will change me to be calmer as a person/more resistant to stress. it's just, running is great because I'm actually focusing my mind on something useful. besides, running feels great because of the endorphins it releases but I'm not sure if it has a long term effect to mood. not to mention, it's beneficial.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 8, 2012)

For me to see a change - 6 weeks. But my metabolism is v slow!


----------



## Millais (Mar 15, 2012)

I felt amazing the first time I went on a treadmill. I hadn't exercised in years. That initial good feeling wears off and you may have to vary your running later on or set goals/targets to keep things interesting.


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Do you run on a treadmill or outdoors? For me, I get a lot more out of being outdoors. It really helps clear the mind which is actually got me into exercise in the first place. It probably took about 3 weeks though to start feeling better. For the first couple weeks I was much more concerned with just being able to get through the workout so it was hard for me to find any enjoyment at first.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

My normal run is 7-10 miles on a semi-hilly course. I don't worry about speed too much. Every once in a while, I'll double it up for a week or run heavy sprints. My cardiovascular health seems strong. I breathe heavily when I'm exerting myself, but return to baseline almost immediately. I don't work out with weights or diet as much as I once did, so I don't see the definition that I used to have, except for my legs. I do some dynamic work and do a couple hundred pushups/burpees a day.

To answer your question. You will feel better after running immediately. It is important that you press yourself a little bit more each day if you want to see continual changes physically. Are you wanting to lose weight- if so you probably need to diet. I lost some weight, but you will want to eat more from working out.


----------



## No more Elysium (Oct 13, 2012)

I've been running all my life and I'm extremely intelligent  :boogie:boogie

The benefit depends, during a run (usually 5-10k) I can feel anxious at first but it will slip away until I'm running around with a smile. For 2-3 days after a run I still feel the effects, somehow my body feels better, stronger.

But people run "different" and can therefore experience different effects. Some people go for a slow jog, which can end in a runners high. Depending on my mood / schedule I either go for a long, slow run, or something with a faster pace (heartrate +- 200), which leaves me exhausted and sometimes near vomiting. The effects of the latter are a deep sense of accomplishment when I get back home (and one of complete agony during the run  ).

But as stated before, I've been running my entire life so I can't say how long it will take for someone who is just starting out to feel any effects.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't know that I see a consistent change, I'm not a runner, but the social aspect of it is great for me (I do workout classes) it is time spent with people (which i need) without the pressure of having to come up with conversation (which I hate). So its people time + healthy time + not having to converse time. I love it... when I don't do it I feel like crap.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Immediately. I love to run, it always improves my mood.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

If you don't already feel an emotional improvement when you run, then I'd say you'll start feeling better when your body starts to markedly improve in muscle and stamina. So...maybe after the first three to five weeks. It's hard to say though, sometimes these things really depend on the individual.


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

Immediately. I started running about a year ago, I do it inside on a Rebounder (mini-trampoline) to music. You'll maintain your perfect weight and your skin will start to actually glow, I do jumping jacks and kick-boxing and even stomach crunches on it. Exercising and eliminating caffeine really helped my anxiety.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I have been running on a treadmill for about 45 minutes a day, 5 days a week for the past 2.5 weeks now and I love it. What is your running regimen and why do you run? I don't need to lose weight. I run for cardiovascular health, improved memory / thinking and as a way to manage stress.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

run until u hit ur wall... then go home and enjoy the runners high


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't know how long until you start seeing the benefits, but I do know how long until you start seeing the downsides.

My knees... :cry


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Wurli said:


> Do you run on a treadmill or outdoors? For me, I get a lot more out of being outdoors. It really helps clear the mind which is actually got me into exercise in the first place. It probably took about 3 weeks though to start feeling better. For the first couple weeks I was much more concerned with just being able to get through the workout so it was hard for me to find any enjoyment at first.


Likewise. Running on the treadmill bores me to death.

Anywho, I tend to feel emotional improvement during my workouts after a few minutes. After working out, I'd be in a better mood.. feeling more confident.


----------



## Zg516 (Oct 3, 2012)

Quite cool to find a post like this. I've been running everyday for the past Month nearly,and I see alot of change,with stomach size,endurance and attitude. It really does help,even if its a 20 minute jog in the morning after breakfest and one after dinner in the evening,I do other stuff aswell such as the olyptical and bikes,you'll see results in no time,just keep it up and dont stop!


----------



## Yankees19 (Sep 29, 2012)

I feel a positive difference instantly. I feel so much more happier, healthy and confident!


----------



## balsamella (Nov 6, 2012)

alte -- Do you enjoy running?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

You improve gradually over time and will definitely notice the difference within two months.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

sdfsdf


----------



## Reem majors (Oct 27, 2012)

*exersise*

instantly; depending on your mind state.If you do cognitive therapy it would be good to do before .Meditation before is not bad either,because the endorphines thats being produced is what immediatly helps.the endorphines is like a mop and anxiety(adrenaline and cortisole<stress>hormones)is like water from a over flowing sink.The Brains like the faucet,and the sinks like ur body.The exercise will produce endorphines to dissolve the adrenaline and stress,or anxiety,but the faster the faucets running it can seem like no effect.This is why its good to have low thought activity to get maximum results.Also for me I noticed long term it helps in many other ways.OK good blessed recovery


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

To improve your mood: instantly. To lose weight: seemingly a lifetime.

EDIT: I would also recommend adding some walking into your routine or lifting weights to extend it to 1 hour a day. Full benefits seem to come if you exercise an hour a day.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Hard workouts are excellent for relieving depression. Mentally you should start feeling better in no time.


----------



## subconscious (Aug 5, 2010)

Becca333 said:


> Immediately. I started running about a year ago, I do it inside on a Rebounder (mini-trampoline) to music. You'll maintain your perfect weight and your skin will start to actually glow, I do jumping jacks and kick-boxing and even stomach crunches on it. Exercising and eliminating caffeine really helped my anxiety.


Nice running into one of your posts becca, I totally agree, your skin will definitely start to glow and you will just look generally healthier.


----------



## subconscious (Aug 5, 2010)

I would say you will start seeing noticeable results (im talking physical) in a bout a month, which isn't long at all. Some people will be a lot sooner, some maybe a bit more. Diet is just as important as the exercising, eat healthy simple foods. But most importantly I would say don't get satisfaction from constantly looking at results, but get satisfaction from the act of doing it, and making it a way of life. That way you will start to see it not as a means to try and reach such and such a result but as an important stress relieving part of your day


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Maybe I should start running. I think cycling in wintry Denmark sounds terrifying! Perhaps running is a bit less dangerous, I'd like to shape up a bit.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I started jogging recently which gives me something to do for a few hours on my off workdays days.


----------

